# صلاة امنا ايرينى وقت الامها



## bnt elra3y (6 سبتمبر 2007)

صلاه امنا تماف الغاليه إيريني اوقات الامها صلاه حلوه اوي :94:


يا ستي يا عدرا...........يا ام الفرح و السرور........ يا ام الفادي 
الحبيب الغالي عينيني يا ستي واشفعي فيً عند ابنك الحبيب 
يا رب قويني...يا رب ساعدنييا رب ارحمني 
يا رب اعطني توبه قبل ما تاخذني ....توبني قبل ما تاخذني
اشكرك يا رب يا يسوع المسيح...اشكرك..اشكرك
اشكرك يا حبيبي ...انت عارف الالام فوق طاقتي .باستشهد ساعدني و اعني ... انا بستشهد


بركة صلواتها فالتكون معنا امين​


----------



## the servant (6 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صلاة امنا ايرينى وقت الامها*

سلام ونعمة اختي الغالية,,,,

فعلا كلام رائع معزي يشبع القلوب بالثقة في مواعيد الرب يسوع
نطلب منك يا رب تكون مع شعبك وغنم مرعاااك وتقوي سيدنااا البابا

ببركة ام البتول وملاك اليوم وجميع القديسين وبركة قديسة عصرنااا تماف ايريني


----------



## bnt elra3y (7 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صلاة امنا ايرينى وقت الامها*

ميرسي يا فراى على مشاركتك​


----------



## mohep noshey (7 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صلاة امنا ايرينى وقت الامها*

شفاعة امنا الغالية تماف ارينى تكون معنا


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صلاة امنا ايرينى وقت الامها*

امنا ايرينى كانت قديسه رائعه .......صلواتها تكون مع جميعنا أمين .....ميرسى يا بنت الراعى وربنا يباركك .


----------



## Tabitha (8 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صلاة امنا ايرينى وقت الامها*



bnt elra3y قال:


> صلاه امنا تماف الغاليه إيريني اوقات الامها صلاه حلوه اوي :94:
> 
> 
> يا ستي يا عدرا...........يا ام الفرح و السرور........ يا ام الفادي
> ...



اََ َ َ َميـنـ، 
رائعة أمنا إيريني ... بركة صلواتها تكون معانا كلنا..
شكرا أختنا *bnt elra3y*


----------



## christin (8 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صلاة امنا ايرينى وقت الامها*

_فعلا صلاه حلوه اوي 
ربنا يباركك 
بركة صلاتها فلتكن معنا
امين_


----------



## MarMar2004 (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صلاة امنا ايرينى وقت الامها*

امنا ايرينى كانت قديسه رائعه صلواتها تكون مع جميعنا أمين
ميرسى يا بنت الراعى وربنا يباركك .


----------



## yoyo112yoyo (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صلاة امنا ايرينى وقت الامها*

مرسي ليك كتير


----------



## bnt elra3y (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صلاة امنا ايرينى وقت الامها*

ميرسي ياجماعة على مشاركتكم الحلوة دى 
وممكن تصلولى انا محتاجة صلواااااااااااااااااااات حارة​


----------



## روزي86 (5 أغسطس 2010)

امين

تسلم ايدك علي الصلاه الجميله


----------



## MAJI (15 أغسطس 2010)

صلاة معزية لكل ذي الم
شكرا لك
والرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## النهيسى (28 أغسطس 2010)

> *
> يا ستي يا عدرا...........يا ام الفرح و السرور........ يا ام الفادي
> الحبيب الغالي عينيني يا ستي واشفعي فيً عند ابنك الحبيب
> يا رب قويني...يا رب ساعدنييا رب ارحمني
> ...


*

روعه جدا بركه صلاتها معاكم والجميع شكرا*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 سبتمبر 2010)

اميــــن 
شكرا على الصلاه الجميله 
ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## christianbible5 (4 سبتمبر 2010)

*اجمل طلب من الرب...*



> *يا رب اعطني توبه قبل ما تاخذني*



*نيال من تاب قبل وفاته...*
*لا بل نيال مين عاش حياته توبة وقداسة...*
*الرب يسوع يباركك...*
*وما تبكي ولو!!!*


----------

